# jungle pics



## oblivion56 (Jun 20, 2005)

me in venezuela,guatemala,el salvador that snake is a fer de lance!


----------



## siucfi (Jun 20, 2005)

Those are some great pics, i went to south america a few times but it happend to be prior to my exotics obsession began.  I hope to go back one day.


----------



## KJE (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey, great pics!  I love the face the guy behind you is making, assuming that's you with the snake.


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

The  fer-de-lance is Bothrops atrox, right?
Where exactly were you when you found it (country/region) and where did you find it specifically? Like under a large fallen leaf, forest debris, etc... 

What did your guide or any locals say when you handled it? How did you pick it up? Was that the only one you saw or were there more?


----------



## oblivion56 (Jun 20, 2005)

i caught in in nirgua venezuela,northwest.i found it in a pile of cinder blocks we used.i caught it free hand.the natives are scared to death of this snake and call it mapanare.it was vey aggresive!i released it after the pic was taken.my first snake i aver caught outside the u.s and it's a fer de lance!i was shaking for an hour after!


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

Did you see any other venomous snakes while you were there? How long did you spend in the rainforest?


----------



## oblivion56 (Jun 20, 2005)

i saw 1 cascabel,i was there for about a month.


----------



## Sheri (Jun 21, 2005)

And was it atrox? There are a few I think, referred to as Fer-de-lance, but I don't think they are nearly as common and may be restricted to certain countries and regions?


----------



## oblivion56 (Jun 21, 2005)

i have sent the pic to many experts and they agree it's atrox,i thought it was asper but i guess i was wrong.bad snake either way!of course i didnt have my tongs or a hook near by!we wgere a long way from the nearest doctor also


----------



## Sheri (Jun 21, 2005)

oblivion56 said:
			
		

> i saw 1 cascabel,i was there for about a month.


Damn lucky to have found the atrox, I think.  The cascabel was found where? Did you handle that one as well?


----------



## oblivion56 (Jun 21, 2005)

i found the cascabel near caracas,didnt handle that one!didnt want to press my luck.i think i was lucky to have found and caught the atrox!


----------



## oblivion56 (Jun 21, 2005)

oh by the way,the locals thought i was crazy as hell!they wanted me to kill it,which i didnt.they called me savior de serpiente!they said many people are killed by that snake each year.


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 21, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> And was it atrox? There are a few I think, referred to as Fer-de-lance, but I don't think they are nearly as common and may be restricted to certain countries and regions?


B. atrox is widespread over the northern parts of the Amazon region. Also they inhabits a number of different habitats, from mountains (up to several thousand meters) down to the rainforest habitat.
They are common but hard to find.

/Lelle


----------



## Sheri (Jun 21, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> B. atrox is widespread over the northern parts of the Amazon region. Also they inhabits a number of different habitats, from mountains (up to several thousand meters) down to the rainforest habitat.
> They are common but hard to find.
> 
> /Lelle


But are there any other Bothrops that are referred to as Fer-de-lance? Or is that only a name for B. atrox?


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 21, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> But are there any other Bothrops that are referred to as Fer-de-lance? Or is that only a name for B. atrox?


Thats a common name for many Bothrops, could be any of a number of species really since small ones are not easy to ID. The real fer-de-lance is from caribian island of Martinique - Bothrops lanceolatus.

/Lelle


----------



## Shelob (Jun 21, 2005)

What kind of frog is that?


----------



## oblivion56 (Jun 21, 2005)

marine toad


----------



## Sheri (Jun 21, 2005)

Any other jungle pics?
I'd love to see some more.

Well, actually, I'd like to_ take _ some more, but this will have to substitute, for a while.


----------



## Shelob (Jun 21, 2005)

oblivion56 said:
			
		

> marine toad


Are they in fact marine dwellers?  

If so that would be the first amphib I have ever heard of in salt water.


----------



## oblivion56 (Jun 21, 2005)

there was no beach near there,i dunno :? i found him in an a fire ant mound!


----------



## oblivion56 (Jun 21, 2005)

here is some pics of lunch in the jungle,yum!


----------



## oblivion56 (Jun 21, 2005)

yum,i can almost taste it!just like kfc!


----------



## Mendi (Jun 22, 2005)

:?  Did you like that frog any :}    ;P


----------



## haroldo359 (Jun 29, 2005)

great pics!


----------

